# Copyrighted photos?



## Udet (Mar 8, 2005)

A question to the administrators and operators of the forum:

How are you ensuring the photos posted on the photoalbum of the forum comply with copyright issues?

Not that i am suggesting you hire a god damned attorney (attorneys should be exterminated), nor that you study on copyright regulations, no way.

Not that i am an attorney or the like (attorneys are the most loathesome creatures on earth; the lowest life form one can find). I am sure the world would be a better place without attorneys.

The point is i have seen many phots posted on many threads where posters do not give any credit to the source from which they took them.

I mean, it is very great to see as many photos as possible, but have you considered implementing a rule that will make posters give due credit to the source.

Perhaps that minimum procedure of citing the source for photos posted here could save you from some headaches?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

I would tend to agree, and I have been guilty of it myself at times. Fortunately, there have been no problems with it, but I think giving proper photo credits is in order.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

We say that as long as we do not claim the pictures as our own, its fine. Also, if a website asks us to remove their photos then we will oblige.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

And there's no money involved, so it would be an extremely petty and micro-minded individual who'd kick up a fuss.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 8, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> And there's no money involved, so it would be an extremely petty and micro-minded individual who'd kick up a fuss.



There are some around.

SimHQ now has a policy that only your own can be posted. A link to the pic is to be given. Does make for a dull board, though.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

I asked my dad (a BBC Journalist) if there was any chance of nastiness, and his response was that for the sort of pics we put up - it's very, very unlikely. 

However, if someone's going to be like that then it's far better to back down and not land Horse and Crazy _dans la merde._ 

My personal (non-mod) view is, if someone puts a picture on an internet site _freely accessable to the entire planet _ then what do you expect - honestly.

If it was my site, I would personally wait for a 'cease desist' letter from a law firm, and if it was from overseas, I would still then find out from a solicitor if they could actually get me from another country. 

If they couldn't...... :fist:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

Two words (to them): "Piss off!"

Any questions?


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2005)

It is important to source the material you post. I try to do that with each photo I post. Sometimes I fail _mea culpa_

But

This is a non-profit board
No one is claiming the photos as their own work
No body is attempting to circumvent an author's due profit.

Kiwimac


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 9, 2005)

kiwimac or Medvedya,

contact Olivier Lefebvre who is the Admin of the allaboutwarfare board (http://www.allaboutwarfare.com - [email protected]) and ask him about the troubles he had with his old board.

I would hate to see this place have to shut down.

"_My personal (non-mod) view is, if someone puts a picture on an internet site freely accessable to the entire planet then what do you expect - honestly._"

The problem is Medvedya that many of the pics on other sites are not theirs, they are someone elses.

I should add that educational use is OK, afaik, but many do not see sites like yours as educational, for some reason.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, I would agree, that on a purely legal standpoint we could get roasted. 

My views were purely on the morality of it. It would be a really horrible person who would try to kill the site. However, maybe someone _should_ speak to a solicitor and find out where the site stands, and how we can cover our backs.


If a disclaimer is written stating the sites purely educational aims, then perhaps that will do the trick.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2005)

You might also look into what is called "Fair Use". “Fair Use” copyright law ( hint; try google) which allows reproduction of a portion or quote from written works, provided the use is not for profit. A usage may be considered “fair,” if that usage is for the purpose of criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and research. 

I don't know if that includes pictures, but it certainly includes text. This site could definitely be defined as comment, teaching or research. Either way, sourcing your photos could go a long way.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2005)

so what shall we say?? from now on can people please post the source of their photo??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

There isnt really a need for that. No-ones complained up to now, so why change something that doesnt need altering?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd hate to see it become mandatory to include sources with every picture. It just adds a lot of ugly clutter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep. In most cases anywho you can just right-click the picture and click Properties to find the source.


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 12, 2005)

Nonetheless,

And given that Horse has the final say, I would like all photos posted to be sourced *clearly*

Perhaps we can prevent something happening that none of us want, this site in trouble with some "concerned individuals."

Kiwimac


----------



## Erich (Mar 12, 2005)

suggest all pictures in the Random pictures on the front page be labeled just the same. Yeah I know this sucks but if the fear is there all photos need to be marked


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

yeah i think this's for the best...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh well. If it need be, it need be. No big deal.


----------

